# HGH Welts - Hygetropin



## mark831 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all, 1st post on her so please go easy on me!!!!

Managed to get my hand on 500iu of Hygetropin 8iu vials. The 1st week I took 2iu a day sub into various parts of the abdominal area and all was good..........On the 8th day I started to get large red painfull welts at each injection site. Funny as there would be no sign of them when I inject, but after about 12 hours a small red lump would form and then by the following morning (I was pinning 1st thing) the lump would have grown...they last around 3 days....not nice!!!!

Now, this is the 1st time i have ever pinned anything, I have previous experience with prohormones etc but never pinning but am sure im doing it correctly (The 1st 7 days were fine!).

I was initially reconstructing with sterile water, then when i started getting the welts i switched to bac water but this hasnt seemed to have made a difference. I was mixing each 8iu vial with 1ml water, then yesterday tried diluting it more (.4ml per 2iu) but woke up this morning with another.........they are always at the injection site for info......

As far as im aware the Hygetropin is good...box says 191 and has counterfit code which checks out on their web site. The vials that i have used thus far have been vaccume sealed. A family member got 1000iu from his reliable source for us both to share......each box has 200iu which is 5 boxes so we shared the last box.....he has no sides whatsoever....and we are both using friom the same box!!!!! I clean the area to be injected, the vial and water with an alcohol swab each time i use and inject slowly......

I really cant think whats going on.....have done hours of research trying get some answers...but google pulls up very little with regards to welts on Hygetropin......meant to be the good stuff!

Anybody here with any ideas??? Anyone had the experience thats its best to suck it up and they will go away or is my body telling me to stop this right now??

Oh and its the vials with 8iu on the top...NOT the pin wheel!

Funny thig is this past week ive been sleeping much better and have woken up in the night and had a numb arm (could be me sleeping in a funny position) which i understand is an indicator its kicking in?

The only thing I havent tried is trying a better quality pin??? I doubt this would make much difference though and is the reason im getting the welts? (Pins I have a 29g half inch individually wrapped....was thinking of switching to terumo brand?)

Do you think im having an allergic reaction to any preservatives (SP) in the vial or could I be one of the unlucky 1% or so that can take the GH? (I usually respond very very well to everything!)

I dont know what to do now.....can prob get most my cash back on the hygetropin and call it a day. The only other GH i may be able to get my hands on is the generic blue tops (The seller says he has a cert, that they are vaccume sealed and are made in a certified lab in china - More expensive than the HYGE and is a risk!!

Sorry to go on and on....just really annyoed I have it sitting in the fridge and im unable to use at the mo!!!! For info I started at 2iu per day with a view to going 4iu per day 6 on 1 off for approx 6 months. Im 220lbs, 28 years.

Any advice greatly received...thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well botht eh 8iu and the pinwheel top GH are good...

i think this is down to your injection technique i have seen this when the person in question did not inject correctly into the sub-q layer....

i will say that blue tops are ok but there are many different producers of blue tops, although i would love to know how your source knows it is a certified lab that makes them has he seen a GMP certificate??

please do not mention prices in your posts it is against board rules


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Jab it IM research shows it better that way


----------



## mark831 (Mar 29, 2009)

Pscarb,

Thanks for the reply....was hoping you would as you seem to know your stuff! Sorry about posting prices...wasnt aware of that rule.

Re the blue tops I agree its very strange....he also states that the GH is produced in one of China's 32 certified labs....research ive done suggests that chinese gove has only certified around 4 labs to produce HGH so dont think hes very reputable (Correct me if im wrong!!) ....for info he is not the same source as the Hygetropin I have!!!

Re the HYGE -

Like I said im new to pinning, what I tend to do it grab a layer of fat between thumb and fingers and inject straight in at 90 degrees (Have enough fat to do this) and then over 5-10 secs slowly inject the HGH? Worked fine the 1st 7 days.

The other thing im considering is going IM EOD at 8iu a day 3xweek (Obviously id build up to this dose)......from reading lots of your posts this method seems to suit....dont reallly want to inject IM but if it stops these lumps and its only 3 times a week for the same benefit I may consider.....

What do you think??? Thanks for your help again.....much appreciated.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

china ain't got 32 gh labs ffs....  or we'd be paying peanuts for gh...

Also, with pinning make sure you do not push a hair in when doing so...I've had a welt or two from this before....

Also, if you've never pinned before, do you think you should be doing gh before aas???


----------



## mark831 (Mar 29, 2009)

Robsta said:


> china ain't got 32 gh labs ffs....  or we'd be paying peanuts for gh...
> 
> Also, with pinning make sure you do not push a hair in when doing so...I've had a welt or two from this before....
> 
> Also, if you've never pinned before, do you think you should be doing gh before aas???


Exactly...thats how I know he talking out of his ****!!! I have never pinned AAS, correct, I have done a few prohormone cycles/prosteroid cycles (Im going to pretend I know all the right terms because I dont but have gotten good results).........Like the idea of HGH for fat loss (Know its still 95% diet), wellbeing, and the associated benefit (i am not expecting miracles though) and that it doesnt shut you down, and if im honest never liked the idea of going IM though it look like im going to possibly anyways..........


----------



## nip tuck (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, new to this site. **MOD EDIT** read the rules you cannot make these types of posts.


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

I had a friend who used to have these similar issues with GH - im sure it was a generic blue top, i suggested her try diluting it more - which worked for her - but sounds like you have allready done that.

Sub Q injection is more under the skin than into the fat, you kind of pull the skin into a pocket and inject into the pocket rather than into a layer of fat if that makes sense.

Also as suggested try im - you can stll use an insulin pin - the needles i have found most comfortable are the ones i get from the local exchange - they are called "never share" and come in loads of bright colours - but they seem really sharp.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

try a different bac water go to the needle exchange or something pic some up


----------



## mark831 (Mar 29, 2009)

Done a little Reading on going in IM..... Not sure I'm ready for that just yet! Read some horror stories about infections and absess'. Still have lots more research to do though....... I'm just going to press on going sub q but switch it up to 8iu per day 3 days a week (4iu am and 4iu pm)..........at least I won't have to pin twice a day and the gurus on here seem to think this is the best way to dose.......and continue to practice my inj technique!!


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

One of the horror stories you read was probably mine! LOL

As long as technique is clean you should be fine though - the product you are using will be freshly reconstituted as well - so not like a multidose that could have been sitting round full of bacteria for months!


----------



## mark831 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ha, phil...... Yes it was your posts and pictures that put me off!!!! Hope your doing ok and healing up well......: update is I'm still getting the welts at injection site, more of an insect bite type reaction so to speak. Like a red lump under the skin that becomes itchy although they are not as bad as before! I'm down to 6 injections per week on 3 seperate days so have 4 days off. Just done one in the backside so will see how I react to that....and give the marks on the stomach time to disappear!!


----------



## dylwynski (Apr 5, 2009)

Alright mate, i had exactly the same problem as you, welts at the injection point that lasted approximatley 3 days. they were like insect bites under the skin, very itchy and sumwhat painfull. i've switched to useing 1ml 'never share' syringes and heve not experirnced any problems since. i'd try them if i were you


----------



## mark831 (Mar 29, 2009)

dylwynski said:


> Alright mate, i had exactly the same problem as you, welts at the injection point that lasted approximatley 3 days. they were like insect bites under the skin, very itchy and sumwhat painfull. i've switched to useing 1ml 'never share' syringes and heve not experirnced any problems since. i'd try them if i were you


Cheers for the info mate, was running out of pins and have just ordered 100 of the never share type......they are 30 gauge , the ones I'm using are 29 so may make a bit of a difference..... Since I've been going sub a in the backside it's been much better than on the abdomen.... Hopefully this will eliminate the problem totally! Thanks again ..... Now I'm looking into the IGF-1 to add in!!


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi Mark. you are having a problem with red whelts using hgh,, proppa hgh does not cause sores or red whelts, when you get red whelts from hgh it is caused by the e-coli bacteria found in fake hgh. if you go to the gensci website and go into the FAQs it will give all the info you will need on hgh,, i know gensci sells only jintropin but all hgh is very similar, when you buy Hygetropin there should be a anti counterfit sticker on it with a code you can check out on their website, a anti counterfit sticker dosent mean it is genuine. Hygetropin only comes in blue tops only, all yellow tops are counterfit.


----------



## mark831 (Mar 29, 2009)

wilf666 said:


> hi Mark. you are having a problem with red whelts using hgh,, proppa hgh does not cause sores or red whelts, when you get red whelts from hgh it is caused by the e-coli bacteria found in fake hgh. if you go to the gensci website and go into the FAQs it will give all the info you will need on hgh,, i know gensci sells only jintropin but all hgh is very similar, when you buy Hygetropin there should be a anti counterfit sticker on it with a code you can check out on their website, a anti counterfit sticker dosent mean it is genuine. Hygetropin only comes in blue tops only, all yellow tops are counterfit.


Hi mate, all finished with the huge now, changed to never share pins and did 8 iu 3 x per week, and went sub q in the bum and jk more problems!! Result! The counterfit sticker came back as legit also!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

wilf666 said:


> hi Mark. you are having a problem with red whelts using hgh,, proppa hgh does not cause sores or red whelts, when you get red whelts from hgh it is caused by the e-coli bacteria found in fake hgh. if you go to the gensci website and go into the FAQs it will give all the info you will need on hgh,, i know gensci sells only jintropin but all hgh is very similar, when you buy Hygetropin there should be a anti counterfit sticker on it with a code you can check out on their website, a anti counterfit sticker dosent mean it is genuine. Hygetropin only comes in blue tops only, all yellow tops are counterfit.


only the counterfeit gh has the anit counterfeot stickers on mate...this is made in a ugl lab in beijing and the original hyge is made in zhongshan


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,i was just wondering if any one can help me, im new to training and i will be taking 1ml of super test 450 mixed with 2ml of blackwidow deca 300 every 4 days, i was gonna start hygetropin hgh but i was told it would not benifit at all with hgh at the young age of 33yo, is this true?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mate, if you're new to training forget all those supps and just start training and eating correct first.......without knowing what you're doing diet wise and training wise.....those supps will be a waste of time...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can get red welts from bad injection's i and many other's get red welts when close to a show as the fat is diminishing.....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you can get red welts from bad injection's i and many other's get red welts when close to a show as the fat is diminishing.....


Paul,would you say drop the gh about 10 days out from showing ?


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

cheers robsta. i have a friend that was new to training he started about 4 month ago, i never seen him for a bout a month and a half but when i saw him the other day i cudnt belive my eyes, he is taking blackwidow test 400 and he is massive, the size he as gained in 4 month is unbelivable. its making me very egar to get on this stuff and get into the gym again. i did do some training but havnt done anything for 9 years and its like starting all over again but when i train i do eat well and do eat the right stuff pluss protien supliments. You realy know your stuff dont you. your looking good on your photo by the way. :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

wilf666 said:


> cheers robsta. i have a friend that was new to training he started about 4 month ago, i never seen him for a bout a month and a half but when i saw him the other day i cudnt belive my eyes, he is taking blackwidow test 400 and he is massive, the size he as gained in 4 month is unbelivable. its making me very egar to get on this stuff and get into the gym again. i did do some training but havnt done anything for 9 years and its like starting all over again but when i train i do eat well and do eat the right stuff pluss protien supliments. You realy know your stuff dont you. your looking good on your photo by the way. :thumb:


No worries dude, it's what we're here for.........if pscarb ever gives you advice, don't listen to him as that's not him in his avvy but his fella.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pea head said:


> Paul,would you say drop the gh about 10 days out from showing ?


yes mate most definatly



Robsta said:


> No worries dude, it's what we're here for.........if pscarb ever gives you advice, don't listen to him as that's not him in his avvy but his fella.....


and that is not Rob in his avvy it is the bloke that does him up the bum every weekend:thumb:


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

soz guys, i fogot to ask,, is it ok to take shots and anaplon 50s at same time?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yes mate....although preferably not the vodka ones.....


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

has aynone heard of ensure pluss drinks, i can get some for free as my gf is a carer, is it worth getting old of any? cheers


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

i know that this might sound stupid but if i was to buy a 80iu kit of somatropin and injected 8iu a day does this mean it would only last 10 days? that sounds serious money to me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes you are correct that does sound stupid and yes it would last 10 days because 10 x 8 is 80.....


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

cheers my friend,, the reason why i asked is because when i watched vids on how to mix it it showed people mixing 1ml of sterile water into a 8iu vile, so i thought you would get a couple of shots out of one vile. but i think i could swop some stuff i have for some.

my brand new bike 100iu kit

my dalmation dog 80iu kit

my girlfriend 8iu vile


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

off the subject abit

can anyone tell whether you have a good or a bad batch of blue top growth its so cheap atm how can you tell whats good and what to stay clear of


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you should still get some sides from GH of any kind, better sleep, water retention, sore joints etc....the extent of the sides depends on the dose and how long you have been on GH plus how good it is of course


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

could someone please upload a photo showing what 8iu looks like in a u100 insulin syringe please,,, this is realy baffling my head,, i did ask on another forum but they said fill the syringe right up to the very top,,, im sure you dont put a full 1ml in there do you? the last few poor quality vids i have seen people taking hgh the syringe only looks about quarter full,,, i would be greatfull of any help,,, cheers


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

there are viles with the pin wheel on top and some with 8iu hygetropin on top,,, wich one is fake????????? 2 diffrent companys


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

4 companies in all now work with hygenen and make hyge, but only onbe is gov't licenced and that is the pinwheel hyge...the origianl.....the others stilll have 8iu hyge inside but are not licensed


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

has anyone had the Kefei blue top generic gh,, and what is it like compared to hyge? i hear that all kefei is fake


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

just got sorted with some sidoteston and had my first 1 ml shot on thursday.. im planning to take my shots on every 4th day... reading on another forum they say you should take a shot every other day... is this true or should i stick to every 4th day? any advice would be greatfull on this.,, soz about putting it on the hgh forum but dont know how to work this forum propley yet,,, cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wilf this is not the steroid section please ask these type of questions in there...it is not hard mate go to the steroid section and select that big button that says NEW THREAD


----------

